# D7100 Buffer Specs



## SCraig (Mar 13, 2013)

Well the full specs for the D7100 are circulating now (see Here for Nikon's specs) and for some they are going to be disappointing.

I was personally hoping for a larger (MUCH larger) shot buffer but it's not to be.  Down near the bottom the specs show that in 14-bit lossless NEF format in 1.6 crop mode the shot buffer is only 6 frames.  The D7000 holds 10 however that is comparing 16mp to 24mp to.


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2013)

The D7100 is an entry-level camera. 

Nikon has redefined a number of entry-level camera attributes by moving some prosumer grade parts to their D7xxx cameras.
The D7100 buffer capacity is essentially the same as the D300s.
Part of the issue with buffer capacity is the increase in the number of pixels on image sensors.

Sort of a - rob Peter to pay Paul - situation.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 13, 2013)

Kinda makes you wonder if there is going to be another release. Out of all of the newer dslr's nikon has, the largest buffer is in the d4.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 13, 2013)

KmH said:


> The D7100 is an entry-level camera. Expect entry-level specs.
> 
> Nikon has redefined a number of entry-level camera attributes, but buffer capacity isn't one of them.
> Part of the issue with buffer cpacity is the increase in the number of pixels on image sensors.
> ...



Yeah, I understand that, I was just hoping I guess.

That is the one drawback I've found to the D7000.  I shoot a lot of sequences, especially at races and airshows, and there have been many instances when that small shot buffer was an issue.  It also seems to flush rather slowly to, even with fast memory cards.

The D7000 / D7100 may be considered "Entry Level" but they are also Nikon's premiere DX format camera body, and I'm not interested in a full-frame body.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 13, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> Kinda makes you wonder if there is going to be another release. Out of all of the newer dslr's nikon has, the largest buffer is in the d4.



It's almost enough to make me consider one


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 13, 2013)

SCraig said:


> It's almost enough to make me consider one



Go for it. I personally haven't hit the buffer limit  yet on my d700.... A few 8fps bursts of spray and pray too with the dogs lol so I am set for now. The d4 or even the d3s sounds very good.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 13, 2013)

It's a shame about the buffer size..  If you use the 1.3x crop mode you can get 12 shots deep at 7 FPS in 12 bit mode..


----------



## cgw (Mar 13, 2013)

"_The D7100 is an entry-level camera_."

Really? So what are the D3xxx and D5xxx cameras?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 13, 2013)

cgw said:


> "The D7100 is an entry-level camera."
> 
> Really? So what are the D3xxx and D5xxx cameras?



Entry level. There's two tiers to their entry level line up.


----------



## cgw (Mar 13, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > "The D7100 is an entry-level camera."
> ...



So the D7xxx cameras make 3???


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2013)

No. The D3xxx/D5xxx are compact, lower tier entry-level DSLRs that _*do not*_ have Nikon's auto focus motor/screw-drive system, have only 1 Command wheel, and no top LCD.
The higher 2nd tier is the D90/D7xxx camera bodies that _*do*_ have Nikon's auto focus motor/screw-drive system in them, plus *2* Command wheels, and a top LCD.

In addition, the lower tier compact Nikon's lack the built-in intervalometer all other Nikon DSLR's have.

FWIW - None of Canon's camera bodies have had an auto focus motor, or a lens aperture motor in them since the introduction of Canon's EOS system in 1987.


----------



## cgw (Mar 14, 2013)

KmH said:


> No. The D3xxx/D5xxx are compact, lower tier entry-level DSLRs that _*do not*_ have Nikon's auto focus motor/screw-drive system, have only 1 Command wheel, and no top LCD.
> The higher 2nd tier is the D90/D7xxx camera bodies that _*do*_ have Nikon's auto focus motor/screw-drive system in them, plus *2* Command wheels, and a top LCD.
> 
> In addition, the lower tier compact Nikon's lack the built-in intervalometer all other Nikon DSLR's have.
> ...



No one I know in the business would pitch a D7xxx as an "entry level" camera--ever.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 14, 2013)

cgw said:


> No one I know in the business would pitch a D7xxx as an "entry level" camera--ever.



Well, it's certainly not a "Pro" level camera so that doesn't leave a lot of other choices.

In general all of Nikon's DX cameras are considered "Entry Level" or "Consumer Grade" with the possible exception of the D300 which Nikon dubbed as a "Professional Grade" DX-format body.


----------



## Dikkie (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm affraid I don't have much choice for my planned future camera I'm going to buy.
It would be a D7xx or D9xx because I need that damn motor for my older lenses to work AF.

They keep the prices higher for these with the motor, but they have no other advantages than the lower tier, my opinion.. 

I could buy the other bodies too, but than I won't be able to use my older lenses anymore. Always difficult choice to make...


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 14, 2013)

KmH said:


> The D7100 is an entry-level camera.
> 
> Nikon has redefined a number of entry-level camera attributes by moving some prosumer grade parts to their D7xxx cameras.
> The D7100 buffer capacity is essentially the same as the D300s.
> ...



I would think that increasing the buffer size is a fairly easy thing for Nikon to implement so it's probably more along the lines of them simply not wanting to give the entry level DSLR too many pro-like features.


----------



## cgw (Mar 14, 2013)

SCraig said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > No one I know in the business would pitch a D7xxx as an "entry level" camera--ever.
> ...



Then Nikon's in the business of selling "entry level' and "consumer grade" cameras, since DX makes up close to 90% of their DSLR sales.


----------



## Dikkie (Mar 14, 2013)

cgw said:


> Then Nikon's in the business of selling "entry level' and "consumer grade" cameras, since DX makes up close to 90% of their DSLR sales.



It depends what you call a pro camera.
Nikon defines it in 2 groups: consumer and pro. 
But it's the photographer who defines for himself what his camera means to him.
It 's not the camera that is pro, it's the photographer.

In fact, a pro photographer can make a good shot with a consumer camera.


----------



## KmH (Mar 14, 2013)

cgw said:


> No one I know in the business would pitch a D7xxx as an "entry level" camera--ever.


Why not? Nikon does.

Nikon absolutely sells mostly consumer grade cameras. Figure Nikon sells several thousand entry-level cameras for every prosumer grade camera they sell.
You can also figure Nikon sells a several tens of thousands of consumer grade cameras for every pro grade came they sell.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 14, 2013)

KmH said:


> FWIW - None of Canon's camera bodies have had an auto focus motor, or a lens aperture motor in them since the introduction of Canon's EOS system in 1987.



I like how you word your posts so that it would seem that to a novice user that Canon DSLRs do not have any ability to AF. When instead, you chose not to mention that every EF lens will autofocus on any EOS camera since 1987. And even MORE legacy lenses are adaptable to a Canon mount due to the flange distance... Which Nikon does not do well with.


----------



## cgw (Mar 14, 2013)

KmH said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > No one I know in the business would pitch a D7xxx as an "entry level" camera--ever.
> ...



Nikon most definitely doesn't position the D7xxx bodies as "entry level" DX cameras. Where do you shop?


----------



## G8erHaTeR (Apr 4, 2013)

KmH said:


> The D7100 is an entry-level camera.
> 
> Nikon has redefined a number of entry-level camera attributes by moving some prosumer grade parts to their D7xxx cameras.
> The D7100 buffer capacity is essentially the same as the D300s.
> ...



I wouldn't consider the d7xxx a entry level because every pro photographer I know that shoots nikon has a d7xxx in their bag with their d4 & d800/d700 because of its identical layout and quality images it produces. It's mainly because of the crop factor that lets them afford to shoot a 70-200mm f2.8 that turns into a 105-300mm f2.8 and saves him several thousand dollars because they don't have to fork out the extra loot.


----------

